

How to quickly build a stock photo site using Cloudinary - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_quickly_build_a_stock_photo_site_using_cloudinary

======
nadavs
This blog post describes how to utilize the private images and strict
transformations features that are now available through Cloudinary, for easily
building a stock photo site. Uploading private images, resizing, cropping and
adding watermarks, fast delivery of low-resolution samples through a CDN and
authenticated download of original hi-resolution images on demand. Ruby on
Rails, PHP, Python and Node.js sample code included.

